# Total thyroidectomy - before & after - do you feel any different?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fellow thyroidians (I just made that up)... a couple of other threads lead me to want to ask a few questions to those of you who have had a total thyroidectomy.

*1. How were you feeling prior to your surgery, and for how long? (What were your main issues?)

2. When was your surgery?

3. How do you feel today? Or if you're a long-termer, how did you feel, say, 6 months post-surgery?*

I'll start...

1. I think I was slightly hypo for years, but compared to some of the people here, I would say I overall felt pretty good. My real issue was a large nodule that seemed to appear overnight. It turned out to be cancerous, so not having surgery wasn't really an option for me.

2. My surgeries were in February & March 2011.

3. Today, I feel great. The doctors started me on 150 mcg, and they nailed it the first time.

You?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Fellow thyroidians (I just made that up)... a couple of other threads lead me to want to ask a few questions to those of you who have had a total thyroidectomy.
> 
> *1. How were you feeling prior to your surgery, and for how long? (What were your main issues?)
> 
> ...


1.1st time hyper & hot nodule I think I fluctuated into hyper for a few years, this last go 'round. I felt terrible: moody, exhausted, shaky, sweaty, forgetful, unable to follow conversations...dxed Graves & papillary cancer

2. Partial 11/1990...completion 7/28/2011

3. I feel great. 1st blood test on coming up on Thursday, they may have nailed 1st time. Although, surgeon wanted to go with 88 mcg. I told him I was terrified of being hypo so he prescribed 125 mcg.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Probably hypo for years, but always tested "in range" so had no thyroid treatment. Had a hard time losing weight, general fatigue and then developed a persistent cough this spring (2011). 
Doc originally thought there was a problem with my left lung. After several chest xrays, 2 ct scans, broncoscopy, PET scan, ultrasound and finally an FNA biopsy, papillary cancer was discovered in thyroid.

2. Surgery July 14, 2011. Removed thyroid and left lymph nodes. Pathology confirmed papillary cancer (2 spots, 6mm & 2 mm) and Hashimotos disease.

3. 112mcg Synthroid - no RAI. First round of labs look good, no change in med. Will check again in 6 weeks. 
Feeling ok, but not great. Wish I had more clarity of thought and consistent energy throughout the day. Everything else seems good.
Left vocal cords beat up a bit in surgery so voice is hoarse and weak, but doc says to give it some time as he believes it will come back. He assures me the nerves are intact.


----------

